# GORGEOUS 42" Pony.....regretfully offered



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Located in SW Michigan. 42" Black (homozygous) splash overo/sabino pony (2002). She's a dream to catch, clip, bathe, tie, trailer, groom, vaccinate, worm, trim and tack up. Fully vaccinated, dental done last fall, and spring coggins ready for shipping.

Epi has not been put to cart in several years, but she is ground driving like a champ. I drive her up/down hills, through the woods and the mud, down the dirt road and all over our property (while her companion screams his fool head off).

Epi adores kids, but Im not sure how broke she is under saddle as I dont have children. She saddles up very well and Ive climbed on her, but Im too big for her. I dont see her as being a good choice for a green rider as shes a forward mover with a soft mouth. She recently starred in a public access skit and was tolerant of the costume and all the acting tom-foolery...she barely batted an eye.

We are not able to offer a drylot and as the tiny she gets beat up if wearing a grazing muzzle. Living in a stall 24/7 is just not fair to her. We expected to offer her before now, but a bout of laminitis/founder with minor rotation (4 degrees in one foot and 7 in the other) halted those plans as we focused on her recovery. The issue was caught VERY quickly and with proper management, is being resolved. Current X-rays ( available for interested parties) show that if the present management is kept up, the rotation will likely resolve 100%. She is sound and before this incident had never been lame or sick as long as we've owned her.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my, what a lovely pony 

I keep telling myself someday I'm going to have a driving pony again; but I think I'll be moving soon, drat


----------

